# Melatonin & GH Peptides



## PRIDE (Oct 12, 2011)

By: chemicalwarrior


Melatonin + GH peptides for possibly improved GH release!

That title sounds a little silly. But, I feel a little silly having not researched this matter more fully before drawing conclusions. While I still believe there is something to this protocol- as I experienced results with it that caught my attention before even finding any research on it- there is much more to the matter than what I have posted simply within the article. If I get a bit more info in the future I'll update with whatever I can!

There has been a bit of debate over whether this info is valid when using a GHRP in addition to a GHRH. 

Basically, the original study I quoted from, posted here, used melatonin + GHRH to induce a much greater GH pulse release. JK's contention is that when you add in a GHRP to the equation you are basically making the melatonin redundant. He gives some good background for why he thinks this and that's why I want you to take a look at his info and draw your own conclusions.

I still believe that the melatonin has an effect by inhibiting somatostatin, or possibly through some other mechanism, and adds efficiency to the overall equation even in the presence of GHRP. Though a case could be made against this, I still haven't seen anything that directly refutes my theory (or definitively proves it either in all fairness!). Plus, my original enthusiasm for this topic was sparked by results I was getting from this method before I even looked into the "science" of the matter. I had tried other gh peptide protocols and used varying amount of GH previously, but when I dosed it in this way (naturally using the melatonin as I was doing the protocol before bed!) I got light euphoric feelings at first. And, I experienced increased effects and side-effects that I'd never experienced before!

Although that is totally subjective, it still bears weight for me personally. I'd urge anyone already using GH peptides to give this protocol a try for 3 weeks and see what it does for you. You may or may not experience the slight euphoria that I did. Maybe I'm just sensitive to it in that way, not everyone likely will be. But, I'd be surprised if you didn't see some increased efficiency (better fat burning, better sleep etc) from it!

I guess I'm a stick in the mud when I find something I feel works. But, I really urge you to both read the counterpoints to this argument and to give the protocol a chance in the real world. At worst you'll get a good night's sleep from the melatonin and you can always go back to your old protocol at a later time. For me, it gave me better results than using gh peptides 3 x day on their own or even 5-6 iu of GH every day. My guess is that you'd see something similar doing it my way or using 2 doses of GH peptides with an iu of GH 15 min. afterwards without the melatonin. In other words, if you are already using GH with your peptides in multiple doses per day, this 1 dose per night won't give you better results. It's not a miracle. I do believe it is better with the melatonin than without. That is all.

Perhaps the effects of melatonin in this case have more to do with its actions on GHBPs (growth hormone binding proteins) and higher resulting free GH. I don't know. A study found here talks about using 5 mg of oral melatonin increasing serum GH levels 157% over baseline and noting the differences when measuring free GH vs. other methods. Have a read through if you are interested. There may be more here than previously thought.

For example, consider the way the standard "peptide + GH" dose is done- you take the GH peptides "kicking off" a strong GH pulse and then add in an iu of GH to give it a boost that the body recognizes as a natural part of the original pulse. Perhaps the relatively (when compared to GH peptides) small increase in serum GH seen with oral melatonin increases the total GH output from the full protocol (melatonin, wait 1 hr then gh peptides, 15 min later GH) in a somewhat similar fashion- perhaps adjusting the new baseline or perhaps adding to the amount of free GH by somehow inhibiting the GHBPs.

Again, obviously I'm not a bio-chemist! lol. I'm just a curious gym rat. Like I say, give my methods a try, read all the literature you can on the topic if you wish and then draw your own conclusions! 

Enjoy the article below!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I stumbled on this by accident. I always take melatonin before bed and one night I took my melatonin an hour before my ipamorelin (similar to ghrp-6) and cjc-1295 (mod grf 1-29) and noticed what seemed to be a greater feeling of GH release. Euphoria, sleepiness etc. that was more profound than with just one substance or the other. When I added in an iu of GH 15 min later it was even greater. Now I've stopped my other peptide shots and just do this one protocol per night. The side effects (stiff fingers/hands) got to be too great with multiple shots per day. These are side effects generally seen with very high doses of GH alone.

I knew about 1-2 iu of GH promoting a much bigger "pulse" when combined with peptides (Thanks to Datbetrue on professionalmuscle.com). But, I wondered what part melatonin could possibly play in it. But, I had always heard that it created a slight GH release on its own.

Here's what I found-

Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 1993 Aug;39(2):193-9.
Melatonin stimulates growth hormone secretion through pathways other than the growth hormone-releasing hormone.

Valcavi R, Zini M, Maestroni GJ, Conti A, Portioli I.
2a Divisione di Medicina Interna, Arcispedale S. Maria Nuova, Reggio Emilia, Italy.
Abstract

OBJECTIVE: There is evidence that melatonin plays a role in the regulation of GH secretion. The aim of this study was to investigate the neuroendocrine mechanisms by which melatonin modulates GH secretion. Thus we assessed the effect of oral melatonin on the GH responses to GHRH administration and compared the effects of melatonin with those of pyridostigmine, a cholinergic agonist drug which is likely to suppress hypothalamic somatostatin release.
DESIGN: The study consisted of four protocols carried out during the afternoon hours. Study 1: oral melatonin (10 mg) or placebo were administered 60 minutes prior to GHRH (100 micrograms i.v. bolus). Study 2: GHRH (100 micrograms i.v. bolus) or placebo were administered at 0 minutes; oral melatonin or placebo were given at 60 minutes and were followed by a second GHRH stimulus (100 micrograms i.v. bolus) at 120 minutes. Study 3: placebo; oral melatonin (10 mg); oral pyridostigmine (120 mg); melatonin (10 mg) plus pyridostigmine (120 mg) were administered on separate occasions. Study 4: placebo; oral melatonin (10 mg); oral pyridostigmine (120 mg); melatonin (10 mg) plus pyridostigmine (120 mg) were administered on separate occasions 60 minutes prior to a submaximal dose (3 micrograms i.v. bolus) of GHRH.
SUBJECTS: Four groups of eight normal male subjects, ages 22-35 years, were randomly assigned to each protocol.
MEASUREMENTS: Growth hormone was measured by RIA at 15-minute intervals.
RESULTS: Oral melatonin administration had a weak stimulatory effect on GH basal levels. Prior melatonin administration approximately doubled the GH release induced by supramaximal (100 micrograms) or submaximal (3 micrograms) doses of GHRH. Melatonin administration restored the GH response to a second GHRH challenge, given 120 minutes after a first GHRH i.v. bolus. The GH releasing effects of pyridostigmine, either alone or followed by GHRH, were greater than those of melatonin. However, the simultaneous administration of melatonin and pyridostigmine was not followed by any further enhancement of GH release, either in the absence or in the presence of exogenous GHRH.
CONCLUSIONS: Our data indicate that oral administration of melatonin to normal human males increases basal GH release and GH responsiveness to GHRH through the same pathways as pyridostigmine. Therefore it is likely that melatonin plays this facilitatory role at the hypothalamic level by inhibiting endogenous somatostatin release, although with a lower potency than pyridostigmine. The physiological role of melatonin in GH neuroregulation remains to be established.

PMID: 8370132 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I put the pertinent results in bold. Ghrh is essentially the same thing as GRF, just a different name. And, I think that it has the same doubling effect on other growth hormone releasing peptides- such as ipamorelin, ghrp-2 and ghrp-6.


Try it, and see what I mean. You'll get an amazing night's sleep and feel like you just took 10 iu of GH. Plus, this is a very cheap way to get a lot out of very little. The combo costs about $2.10 (providing you are using generic Chinese blues and peptides from a decent source like genesispeptides.net ) for everything per use vs. $15 or so for 10 iu of GH. It's a huge savings and your body recognizes it as a natural "pulse".- for more on this, check out Dat's thread on professionalmuscle.com in the peptide section. (For the record, I didn't pull the main idea for this article from Dat's thread! This is my own little bit of internet research and based on my own experiences.)


----------

